# My cat sleeps with me in my bed - is it OK?



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Since the third day my cat has spent with me, (the day she learned she could jump to my bed) she is sleeping with me. After a period of hyperactivity, she comes to my bed, drop herself against my body for a self-grooming ritual, and then she takes a nap/sleep while I do the same.

My mother doesn't like the idea of Vequi sleeping with me because of "hygene issues" and especially after she bought her a pricey bed, but I can't get my cat to use her bed. Even for daytime naps she improvises a sleeping place on whatever place you can name, but never on her bed.

I kind of resigned myself to sharing my bed with my cat - I saw it as a chance to strengthen the bond with her. But, what are your thoughts? Are there good reasons for not allowing this? Are there good reasons for allowing it?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I don't see any reason not to allow it. Cats are fastidiously clean animals. We shed as many dead skin flakes as they do hair, if not more, so it can be argued we are just as "dirty" as they are. Is she an outdoor kitty? If so, you just need to make sure she gets ongoing protection from fleas, etc. If not, then you really have nothing to worry about. 

It's very hard to train a cat to sleep in a specific spot. Sounds like she loves you and wants to be near you.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Well, if you don't mind, it's fine! A lot of us here have cats who sleep with us or we wish they would. My experience with cat beds is like yours, Jinx will sleep anywhere but. I wouldn't worry about hygene much, as a general rule, cats keep themselves very clean! So unless she has worms or some other yucky ailment, it's okay.

Edit for typo.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

Both my kitties share the bed with me. The only way I could stop it would be to lock them out of the room - but I love their night time cuddles far too much


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

All 6 of my cats get in my bed, I don't mind at all. It's sweet having them there. Just not much moving room. LoL! :lol:


----------



## Sophie007 (Oct 8, 2004)

My little dum dum sleeps with us all the time. She has her bed in the room too but she only sleeps there when it gets too crowded on the bed.....LOL. I don't let her out of the house for various reasons so she's preety clean.

She follows me all over the house. If I get out of bed and go to another room she follows me and finds a place to sleep near me. As a matter of fact....she is right in front of me on my computer desk right now.....LOL.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumper sleeps with us every night (and sleeps the whole 7-8 hours we do too). He has his place by my feet and gets grumpy if I even get up a night because I disturb his beauty sleep!

I actually miss him on nights he isn't in bed with us


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Our cats don't stay all night with us, but we do have an evening routine. We crawl into bed to read and the cats come in and join us. Ketesh crawls up on Jason's chest and cleans his hand for him and Ninque comes up on mine. First she gives me little kisses on the end of my nose, then settles in and kneeds my neck or shoulder. They stay for a bit and then when we nod off, they leave and sleep in the chair. 
They used to sleep at the foot of our bed, but I think we kick too much for that. But they do love to take naps, curled up alongside us.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

My Nala sleeps with me and Peekaboo sleeps with my son. We love it. They keep us warm at night!


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I have a hard time sleeping *without* the cats in bed with me.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet has always slept on our bed.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Padunk said:


> I have a hard time sleeping *without* the cats in bed with me.


I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Jenn said:


> Padunk said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hard time sleeping *without* the cats in bed with me.
> ...


I completely agree as well!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Amen!..Madam sleeps with us most of the time. She'd wake my husband or I when she gets to a window to look out. Window is behind our bed so to jump to it she uses our heads/faces as stepping stone.
But we love her anyways :wink:


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

My cat sleeps curled up near my face or at my knees, she's never slept BY my face and she doesn't do this all time


----------



## Jessicat (Jul 21, 2004)

My kitten,Oreo sleeps right next to me every night.And no,I don't think theres anything wrong with it.


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Both my cats sleep with me and I'd really miss it if they didn't. I think it's fine as long as worming etc is up to date.


----------



## Pamela4cats (Mar 8, 2004)

Jenn said:


> All 6 of my cats get in my bed, I don't mind at all. It's sweet having them there. Just not much moving room. LoL! :lol:


VERY TRUE! :lol: When I got my queen sized bed, I thought to myself that now I can SPRAWL all I want and my 4 kits would sleep all over on the bed but I was WRONG! The kits still insist on sleeping on TOP of or by me even with all the available space on the bed! :roll: I often wake up with kinks in my body cuz I don't move much due to having 4 cats sleeping wrapped up on me! But I LOVE it anyway



> Jenn wrote: I feel exactly the same way.
> Padunk wrote:
> I have a hard time sleeping without the cats in bed with me.


Same here! Whenever I go home to Utah to visit family, I have a hard time sleeping cuz there's no cats in bed with me!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

I wake every morning with back pain from sleeping on my back (I used to sleep on the side), but I do like how Vequi sleeps against the side of my chest or tummy. The only day she didn't want to sleep with me, I missed her and almost begged her to come back to my bed.


----------



## Jenn (Feb 16, 2004)

Jenn said:


> All 6 of my cats get in my bed, I don't mind at all. It's sweet having them there. Just not much moving room. LoL! :lol:





Pamela4cats said:


> VERY TRUE! :lol: When I got my queen sized bed, I thought to myself that now I can SPRAWL all I want and my 4 kits would sleep all over on the bed but I was WRONG! The kits still insist on sleeping on TOP of or by me even with all the available space on the bed! :roll: I often wake up with kinks in my body cuz I don't move much due to having 4 cats sleeping wrapped up on me!


LOL! I only have a Full size bed and with Hubby and I (I'm not a small gal), and the cats, it gets cramped! I love it though, I really do.


----------

